# buyers/showtime problems



## sunfiregoats (Jul 4, 2013)

I have two bucks that I'm trying to show this year and have like a week to work with them. Any tips on how to reign them in?
And I have a market steer that I need to find a buyer for, I don't know why I picked the hardest animal to find a buyer for to raise! If you have any tips comment or message me please, I need help ASAP. The show/auction is next week and I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... well I'd just do your best with the boys. Start them on a dog collar or halter and babytalk them and just try to be upbeat and happy, even if they are being difficult, don't show them you are frustrated. Anyone that can help you?
You can have someone walk ahead of you with a treat or grain, and every 10-15ft let them have some, they'll learn to start following, then you can go further and further between treats. Start them on the show collar, and work with them on setting up.
If they aren't for showmanship, and aren't big bucks, then I would concentrate on getting them to stand nicely as much as you can, and coax them as much as you can on walking. 
They might surprise you and walk well, or might surprise you at the show and do very well with walking and setting up 

Not sure on the buyer part, but if it's anything like what I've heard about our local 4-h auction, you can take fliers to businesses around you like farm stores, etc. and talk with them and see if they'd be interested, or see if you can put up a flier. Talk to your parents, maybe they know someone or have a boss or something that would be interested.

Good Luck!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes, put out buyers fliers everywhere! Let everyone know you have worked hard getting this animal ready for market. 



As for the goats, just be patient, but you should have started training them a long time ago.


----------

